# schwalbe rocket ron!!!



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

acabo de montar en mi bici unas llantas schwalbe rocket ron para 26", medida?? no es 2.4 ni 2.1; sino 1.85!!!!!!!!

dejenme decirles que es la mejor llanta que he tenido. las monte para cross country en mi cannondale hardtail, mis rines son unos stan´s alpine con mazas extralite:thumbsup:. de entrada le tumbe casi 200grs:eekster: al par de ruedas(traia unas rocket ron de 2.1). muy dificiles de montar, como que la llanta viene muy exacta aparte que en estos alpine es dificil montar llantas pues vienen muy justos!


ayer las rode en la pista de los hediondos aqui en mazatlan. te subes y le das a la bici y parece que andas en una de ciclocross o ruta, con minima resistencia por la medida tan pequeña que tiene la llanta, pense que se me iba a patinar mucho en las curvas, pero estas se pegan a la tierra pero si bien duro

con la de atras en las subidas no tube problema alguno ni en el lodo pues la pista esta un poco encharcada por las recientes lluvias...

de por si mi cannondale esta super racing, con estas llantas la converti en una autentica maquina de velocidad!!!

lo unico malo que les veria a estas llantas es lo dificil que es montarlas en el rin, ademas que en esta medida es dificil conseguirlas... si tienen lamanera de calarlas o conseguirlas las recomiendo:thumbsup: 

por cierto, no son tubeless.... traigo camaras eclipse...55grs c/u!!!

buenisima llanta


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Muy buenas las Rocket Ron, no sé si en 1.8, pero en 2.25 que son las que he usado, excelentes! 
Ruedan rápido, buen agarre lateral y con peso contenido, con el defecto de paredes laterales muuuuy frágiles (como casi todas las Schwalbe rápidas), eso se arregla en la versión Snakeskin, lástima que no hay Snakeskin en 2.1 para usarla de trasera.
En que peso llevas tu C'dale?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Schwalbe rulea.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

No se te vaya a olvidar un segundo review en algunos meses cuando hayan sido verdaderamente probadas! 

Traigo unas parecidas, las Racing Ralphs y bueno para el tipo de terreno que navego -semi árido, algo suelto y en ocasión pedregoso (redondas) - me van de maravilla, aunque para ser honestos, el uso recreacional que le doy no las empujo al maximo de su limite, de ser asi seguramente tendría la preferencia por unas mas heavy duty a unas superligeras de competencia. 

Compromisos, compromisos, como todo en la vida. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> En que peso llevas tu C'dale?


doccoraje la llevo en 7.9kgs y estamos hablando de un cuadro de aluminio, no de carbono!

saludso:thumbsup:


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

rrl said:


> doccoraje la llevo en 7.9kgs y estamos hablando de un cuadro de aluminio, no de carbono!
> 
> saludso:thumbsup:


Mhh algo anda mal con tu báscula posiblemente necesite una recalibrada. Lo digo pq una (súper bici) ligera con cuadro de carbono, digamos una Ibis Tranny completa en X0 anda por los 8.6 kg (19 lbs )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> Mhh algo anda mal con tu báscula posiblemente necesite una recalibrada. Lo digo pq una (súper bici) ligera con cuadro de carbono, digamos una Ibis Tranny completa en X0 anda por los 8.6 kg (19 lbs )


Lo que pasa es que no conoces a estos enfermos... el rrl y el Doc Coraje son weight weenies declarados.

Sus cletas estan repletas de partes de marcas como Extralite, Tune, THM, etc.
Casi te puedo apostar que no traen un desgraciado tornillo de acero en toda la bici. Hasta los del desviador los han de haber cambiado ya por titanio (o aluminio).

Las llantas que el menciona pesan 375grs, por ejemplo. Cambiando de RR's 2.1 a 1.85 solamente, se ahorro 120grs (segun pesos declarados por fabricante, en la practica puede ser mas o menos).

Sus rines pesan 330grs... las mazas extralites pueden ser tan ligeras como 177grs.

Su wheelset debe andar por los 1,200-1,300grs antes de llantas y cassette.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Las bicis ligeras....*

Estimados todos:

De entrada yo pienso que si puede ser el peso correcto declarado por el estimado* rrl* , también puedo dudar , a final de cuentas hay que conceder el beneficio de la duda .

Yo soy de los que piensan que lo principal de una bicicleta es la calidad y desempeño de sus componentes de acuerdo AL USO QUE SE LE VA A DAR A LA BICI , en el caso de *rrl *que me parece que compite a buen nivel el peso de la bici puede ser determinante .

Hace muchos años para mi el asunto del peso era la razón de vivir el mountain bike , hasta que me dí cuenta que con los recorridos que yo hago y en las zonas que ruedo los componentes ultraligeros nada más no eran lo indicado, sobre todo llantas, rines y cranks , gasté una buena pasta cambiando componentes muy seguido ya que lo verdaderamente super ligero , en mi caso no aguantaba la trilla de los lugares en los que rodamos por aquí .
En éste controversial asunto de los pesos de las bicis y componentes hay muchas variables y todos pueden (podemos ) tener la razón o no .

La primera gran variable es la báscula que se usa para pesar la bici y los componentes , ni duda me cabe que los " contadores de gramos " (le quité la palabra neuróticos que se utiliza mucho en USA porque no es correcta ) ok ? bueno, decía que los contadores de gramos estoy seguro que antes que nada tienen una excelente y bien calibrada báscula , no me imagino a alguien asegurando que su bici pesa tal o cual cantidad con el método de la báscula del baño que compraron en la barata de Walmart ja ja ja , y con el matemático y científico sistema de " me subo en la bascula del baño cargando mi bici , veo cuanto pesamos "mi bici y yo " , luego me
bajo y dejo la bici , y me peso yo solititito y el resultado se lo resto al peso de "mi bici y yo " y voilá !! ya tengo el peso "eckzactísimo"de mi bici .

Otro forma de calcular el peso de la bici es basado en los pesos declarados de los fabricantes ja ja ja ja ja ja no se rían como yo ....hay quien así lo hace , me consta de algunos amigos , pero también me consta que LA MENTIRA MAS MENTIROSA ES EL PESO DECLARADO POR LOS FABRICANTES y algunas revistas y sitios , y aquí nadie se salva el 95.99 % son bien mentirosos , todos , ponen pesos irreales y luego en letras chiquitas ponen :

El peso de la horquilla es con un tubo de dirección de 15 cms . háganme el favor........
o bien ; El peso del cuadro es sin amortiguador y sin el seatclamp ........

Cuando estoy de ocioso que es casi nunca ......saco el peso de mis bicis haciendo un promedio entre dos tomas de peso :

1.- Peso todos y cada uno de los componentes que le voy a instalar a la bici en dos basculas digitales , peso todo cuadro , horquilla , incluidos pequeños componentes que a veces se olvidan y que al final aumentan gramos .

2.- Una vez que ya la bici está armada la peso completa .

La gran mayoría de las veces ambos pesos no coinciden ( por gramos , pero no coinciden...) entonces sumo los dos y saco promedio y listo , me quito de problemas .

Me vale sombrilla en realidad el peso exacto , simplemente es por saber el peso de mis bicis, me tiene completamente sin cuidado si hay mas ligeras o mas pesadas y no vivo pensando en como restarle gramos , que sufrimiento sería porque nunca acabaría y siempre existirá por ahí una bici mas ligera .

El estimado rrl no tiene porque comprobarnos ningún peso , pero si gusta hacerlo pues simplemente le puede hacer como le hacen los contadores de gramos , enlistar todos y cada uno de sus componentes y poner a un lado el peso , es algo que se aprecia cuando lo ponen en los diferentes foros y sirve de referencia para quien busque la ligereza ante todo .

Hay personas proclives a la ligereza , algunos la buscamos en el cuerpo , otros en el carácter , otros en la cartera , y algunos buscan la "ligereza de cascos " .....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo uso Rocket Ron en mi cleta y me han salido muy buenas. 
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo uso Rocket Ron en mi cleta y me han salido muy buenas.
> saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A mi también me han salido muy buenas ........


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

[no me imagino a alguien asegurando que su bici pesa tal o cual cantidad con el método de la báscula del baño que compraron en la barata de Walmart ja ja ja , y con el matemático y científico sistema de " me subo en la bascula del baño cargando mi bici , veo cuanto pesamos "mi bici y yo " , luego me
bajo y dejo la bici , y me peso yo solititito y el resultado se lo resto al peso de "mi bici y yo " y voilá !! ya tengo el peso "eckzactísimo"de mi bici .
[/QUOTE]

Mmmta.... Ahora van a criticar mi metodo?!... Yo asi peso mis bicis!!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Mmmta.... Ahora van a criticar mi metodo?!... Yo asi peso mis bicis!!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , yo no critico nomas comento ...

Mmmta......bueno pero seguramente tu no tienes una bascula de baño Ekco que tienen nomas una tolerancia de +- 40 % ja ja ja 

Ahora bien , si tu báscula de baño es una Tanita tons ni hablar , esas son mas exaictas que las parktool y anexas...:thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A mi también me han salido muy buenas ........


Esto solo es indicativo que eres muy generoso con las propinas y por supuesto, no hay implicación alguna en la manera como las montas, perdón, ruedas.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

spinerguy said:


> Mhh algo anda mal con tu báscula posiblemente necesite una recalibrada. Lo digo pq una (súper bici) ligera con cuadro de carbono, digamos una Ibis Tranny completa en X0 anda por los 8.6 kg (19 lbs )


 la ibis tranny efectivamente es muy buena bici, el cuadro precioso; pero esta lejos de ser ligero(1406grs segun la pagina de ibis).... pero si con x0 anda en 8.6kgs la puedes bajar a mucho menos peso!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Rocket Ron en 2.1*

Yo no he probado las RR en 1.85 pero las 2.25 me parece excelente.

Coincido plenamente con el comentario de doccoraje, nada mas le agregaría, que se acaban muy rápido.

Pero en la categoria de 2.25 me parece que son de las mas rapidas y ligeras, pero tienen mucho mejor agarre, que la compertencia super ligeras tipo semi slick.

La foto de la evidencia









Por cierto la Kenda Slant six, que traigo como trasera, me decepciono mucho, ya que se partina muchísimo al frenar, pierde traccion al subir y en terrenos inclinados se resbala de lado. Ya tengo una Kenda Excavator para reemplazarla a partir del miércoles.

Y hablando de llantas Scwalbe, unas que estan buenísimas son las Hans D. Toda las revistas especializadas hablan maravillas de ellas, y ahora que tuve oportunidad de probarlas como delantera, me gusto muchísimo, totalmente recomendables, claro no son para cuenta gramos, pues son 2.40, pero es lo mejor que hay para All Mountain.









Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Algunas fotos mas*

Las Rocket Ron en 2.25 version Michael Jackson:









Y detalle del dibujo de las Hans D.









Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo corro Hans Dampf Trailstar atrás y Muddy Mary Vertstar enfrente y no he probado mejor combo hasta la fecha.


----------

